# Vmaxx coilover problem w/ install



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

Ok so I istalled the vmaxx coilover and as I'm adjust the height 
on the fronts I notice that inside the engine bay where the shock comes
through that they are higher than usual and not rest on the perches
as b4 with the stock setup?
Is this normal? What can I do to fix this?
Any help is appreciated, I'm stuck!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

need to see some pics... 
but first thing that comes to mind is strut mounts. you shoulda changed them anyways when you got the new coils installed... how many miles on your tt. ?


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Vmaxx coilover problem w/ install (porc933)*

[URL="http://s158.photobucket.com/a...et.com/albums/t104/porc933/c894c7fb.jpg[/IMG]/URL] 
yes i put all new bearing and bushings.
I think when I put the shock together with the busings and bearings i didn't tighten it down far enough. How do you know how far down it's suppose to go? all the way to the end of the thread on the shock?


_Modified by porc933 at 11:04 AM 11-16-2009_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

its fine.. as long as they both look similar


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya you should be ok.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Installed mine and yes, same height above the tower. I confirmed it here as well with someone else. 
Congrats!


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (FWDTT)*

Follow up:
So I took the fronts out and tightened down the whole coilover assembly, with an air gun and deep well 24 mm I think, and the gap is almost gone. I don't think they are suppose to sit like that b/c if you bounce the front end up and down with the hood up you can see how much it moves around. After i tightened everything up the ride was alot better and i didn't hear nearly as much clunking as I did b4.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (porc933)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtRIguy187 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*

had the same problem with my install. But everyone is saying it should be fine but it didnt seem to be to me. After you tightened them down with an impact did they sit flush with the caps ?
this is what mine looks like http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4744483


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Vmaxx coilover problem w/ install (porc933)*

From what I have heard they are/were not installed properly, I remember old posts that mentioned that if the strut towers sit too high its a problem. You also need to be careful with the upper front install, I know things can/have broken...this is accurate info, I'm just too lazy to dig for the posts on Google (Vortex, AudiWorld, etc)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Vmaxx coilover problem w/ install (l88m22vette)*

they will sit higher after the install but don't tighten them too much or you'll screw up your strut mount bearings.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (porc933)*

You've probably just broken all the strut mount bearings too.
There are torque specs for these things and proper tools. If you're going to tackle something like a suspension then get a Bentley manual. Otherwise you're going to end up causing damage to the car or have an accident when some suspension part breaks or comes off because it wasn't installed properly, wasn't torqued correctly or over torqued and broken.
You're never ever supposed to tighten the strut mounts with an impact wrench or air tool.

_Quote, originally posted by *porc933* »_Follow up:
So I took the fronts out and tightened down the whole coilover assembly, with an air gun and deep well 24 mm I think, and the gap is almost gone. I don't think they are suppose to sit like that b/c if you bounce the front end up and down with the hood up you can see how much it moves around. After i tightened everything up the ride was alot better and i didn't hear nearly as much clunking as I did b4.


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (BluHeaven)*

Any resolution to this? Is the install correct or not? I'm a bit concerned.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (FWDTT)*

I'd replace the bearings and make sure to do it the right way. But that's just me. Even a super low impact air gun will fire off 90ft lbs of torque and the bearing nut and upper nut are only supposed to be torqued to 45ft lbs.
Buy or borrow one of these. 
You can get the correct tool from metalnerd.com








Or you can rig something like this








although I'd use a crows foot with a torque wrench instead of a plain wrench.
Did you correctly torque all the other bolts?
If that's too much for you then take it to a knowledgeable shop.


----------



## porc933 (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't break anything, at least I don't think i did haha. After A couple of months riding on the vmaxx coilover I don't care for them too much. The ride feels too much like stock, the rears don't come down low enough unless you remove the perches. In certain turns when cornering heavily (ie on-ramp for highway) the driverside front bottoms out over slight bumps. The fronts are set at two differnt heights on the coilovers to make the car level which i thought was odd. I had to modify the fronts to get them the bolt through them. Just tons of odds and ends that make this system, IMO crap! I've helped with many suspension installs from a vast array of makes and models and never had so much trouble as i did with this kit. Lack of instructions among otherthings made this install suck. If i had to do it over again, which I probably will this summer, I'm going to get the bilstein pss9 or KW Variant 3 coilovers.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (porc933)*

good info thx


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (porc933)*

pss9 vs kw v3 .are completely different...
compare the pss9 to the kw v2 ... thats fair . 
v3 have the additional feature that the pss9 dont have..
pss9 i think are just a tiny bit better, but the kw are stainless. so they technically shouldnt rust. if thats a benefit to you then great. but bang for buck with adjustable dampening are pss9. i currently have the kw v1 ..and they arent to my liking and will be getting h&r coilies again ( i previouslly had them before the v1) . i dont track so adj dampening is pointless for me , 
just some info you might find helpful, dont get me wrong kw v3 are just better because they have features other brands and models dont have ,, thats the only reason they are in a diff catag, but i cant justify the price tag of them. 
good luck


----------

